# Jasert39's New 150 gallon REEF!



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Thought I would give the saltwater forums a look at my new tank setup, 150 gallon 72x24x20high (basically a short 180). 125 gallon sump/refugium, 250 watt 14 K Hamilton Halides, MSX250 Protein Skimmer, a "Modified" Glass-holes.com overflow, Korialia powerheads and of course I couldn't have a tank without a lot of fish. Here are a few quick shots of how it looks now!!!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey what kit did you get from glass holes ? how easy was it to install and is it noisy ?


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

i believe it was the 1500 gph kit from glass-holes. 2 x 1.5 inch drains. Well the install wasn't nescessarily "hard" but I am a idiot and ended up drilling the holes in the overflow waaaay to uneven for my liking. I ended up using my router, removing the back panel of the overflow and silconing it to the glass tank. Either way, it wasn't hard. Using the supplied street elbows with the vent in them the overflow itself is basically silent, the only noise made it was the water enters the sump (I am going work on that a little, jsut haven't had the time.)

FWIW, ill add that drilling tanks is not hard at all, you just need to be patient, use a lot of water to keep the bit and glass cool and let the bit and drill do the work, very little pressure is needed to cut the hole.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Can you get some more pictures of the overflow and filtration? I have basically the same thing on a 180 and it is pretty loud. I have thought about bring that tank in the house havent because of the noise.

Looking good


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

ill get some pictures taken and posted as soon as I can grosse.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Can you get some more pictures of the overflow and filtration? I have basically the same thing on a 180 and it is pretty loud. I have thought about bring that tank in the house havent because of the noise.
> 
> Looking good


Jeff....is your tank glass or acrylic? i just drilled my acrylic, piece of cake man

jasert........your tank looks amazing..!!!!


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

thanks. i have some pretty big plans for it.

i drilled this tank, it's glass and it wasn't nearly has hard as one would think.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah i watched the video on hole cutting, easy stuff


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh...I already drilled my tank..and added two bulkheads. I just want to see how he has his rigged to the sup so I can see why mine is loud and his is quiet. I dont have the overflow he has...and that might be it...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Oh...I already drilled my tank..and added two bulkheads. I just want to see how he has his rigged to the sup so I can see why mine is loud and his is quiet. I dont have the overflow he has...and that might be it...


take a picture of your plumbing and i will tell you how to fix it..

i could explain but pictures are much easier.


----------

